# DTC 0447



## rottlvr2 (Jan 7, 2006)

2002 Maxima. Dealer says replace vent control valve and carbon canister for approx. $400 parts and $250 for labor. They say it is a small leak. My question is " Should I or do I really need to do this or can I just have the code reset? Please advise ASAP.

Thanks a million!!!


Rottlvr2


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

rottlvr2 said:


> 2002 Maxima. Dealer says replace vent control valve and carbon canister for approx. $400 parts and $250 for labor. They say it is a small leak. My question is " Should I or do I really need to do this or can I just have the code reset? Please advise ASAP.
> 
> Thanks a million!!!
> 
> ...


You WILL get BAD gas mileage if U don't change these items! U need 2 change them ASAP & by the way, U can change these 2 items yourself, VERY EASY 2 replace, located in the rear, right behind the left rear wheel.
P.S. Make sure get some WD-40 & spray the bolts before U have at it... :thumbup:


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You can reset the code, but the code will reappear after the system does its self-test and detects the small leak. The evap canister contains charcoal pellets and it is used to store fuel vapors from the tank. During cruise conditions, the purge control valve and vent control valve work together to allow the intake vacuum to draw the fuel vapors to the engine so they can be burned. It's really not something that has an affect on gas mileage. Continued driving will not cause any damage unless the evap canister is coming apart inside. If this is the case, tiny carbon pellets will be sucked into the rest of the evap system and will create a big mess to clean out and possible damage the purge control valve in the process.

Personally, I would have them replaced. Keeping up on problems as they arise will make it better in the long run. Plus, if you don't fix it, the check engine light will always be on and you won't know when another code has been set, possibly for a problem that is detrimental to the engine or your gas mileage.


----------



## afrowookie (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi, not sure if this is the same problem that rottlvr2 is having also, but my brother's '03 Maxima GXE has a rattling in the around the gas tank area, and the worst is when refuelling at the pumps, takes forever, he has to trickle the gas in. just to fill the tank takes about 20-30mins, this is absolutely ridiculous. now the dealer told him it maybe be the fuel check valve or the carbon canister or both. and the cost for parts and to fix is around $1000 because they have to remove a bunch of stuff just to get access to the gas tank and i believe they told him that has to removed as well. is this right?

I have a friend with a sentra around the same year that also has this trickle refuelling problem, very annoying and he was also told that to fix it would cost him around $1200 for parts and labor. i'm surprised that this seems like a common issue with nissan or is this just a coincidence? any help would be appreciated.

thanks


----------



## TrpleE (Oct 5, 2005)

*Trickle gas problem*

I had this problem with my 99 max. I saw a post that said to change the evaporative vapor cut valve thing which was near the fuel tank. I followed the filler hose to locate the value and replaced it with one I found online for about $50. This fixed the fill up trickle issue. If you can remove bolts and change a hose with clamps you can do this. 

E


----------



## afrowookie (Dec 22, 2008)

is the 99 and 2003 maximas the same setup for the fuel tank/evaporative vapor cut valve? because my brother has been told by the dealer that to fix the problem it would be over $1000, along with my friend and his 2002 sentra with the the same problem. but if this could be the problem and that cheap and easy to fix that would be great. I will tell my brother and friend to look into this. thanks for chiming in with this.


----------



## anthonn (Feb 4, 2010)

hey guys im havin similar issues...ive been gettin codes for the vent control valve open and evap gross leak detected. i had the vent control valve replaced...did a smoke test there was a small evap leak n i fixed that too. it was a white valve dunno wat its called..now im havin really bad gas mileage..cleaned the maf sensor..also all the while the car idles rough esp when u just start it..there seems to be no pressure when u take off the gas cap..replaced the cap too.. any ideas? should i replace the canister or purge control valve?


----------

